# Snorkel reefs?



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has been to the new snorkel reefs in orange beach. I'm hoping to go the second week of June when I will be staying down there. It seems that the conditions will need to be perfect to see anything.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

dsar592 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has been to the new snorkel reefs in orange beach. I'm hoping to go the second week of June when I will be staying down there. It seems that the conditions will need to be perfect to see anything.


Haven't been to the ones on Orange Beach, but the one at Perdido Key just needs fair to middlin' conditions, if you can freedive to 20 feet. If you can't freedive to 20 feet, you will need perfect conditions. Make sure you have a dive flag.


----------

